# Light-E-MTB von Nicolai?



## Tyrolens (4. Januar 2023)

*(Auf Wunsch ausm normalen Thread rausgelöst, LG Michl)*

Zum Thema Gewicht:

Einige sind ja ganz verrückt auf diese neuen Light-E-MTBs.
Was dran leicht sein soll, weiß ich zwar nicht, aber mir ist die Argumentation in folgendem Artikel aufgefallen:

https://nsmb.com/articles/cam-mcraes-best-of-2022/ (zum Trek EX-E).


Ich frage mich, ob es nach einem G1 mit TQ Antrieb nennenswert Nachfrage gäbe.
Die meisten G1 hier im Forum werden um die 16 kg wiegen. TQ Antrieb dazu, sind es 19,90 kg.
Also Light ist das nicht mehr. Gut, das Eboxx E14 soll 27 kg wiegen, aber die Geolution passt meines Erachtens auch besser zu einem etwas schwereren, stärkeren Antrieb als zu einem leichten, schwächeren.


Disclaimer: Die MTB-News Redaktion hat letztens festgestellt, dass Light-E-MTBs eigentlich gar keine E-Bikes sind, weil sie sich wie MTBs fahren (oder so ähnlich). Insofern ist das nicht off topic und darf hier diskutiert werden.


----------



## MB-Locke (4. Januar 2023)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Zum Thema Gewicht:
> 
> Einige sind ja ganz verrückt auf diese neuen Light-E-MTBs.
> Was dran leicht sein soll, weiß ich zwar nicht, aber mir ist die Argumentation in folgendem Artikel aufgefallen:
> ...



Hi,

Ich vermute, die Bezeichnung „light E-MTB“ hat zwei Gründe. Erstens sind die sog. Light E tatsächlich leicht im Vgl zu konventionellen E-Kisten und zweitens ist damit ja auch immer eine techn Einschränkung mit verbunden, nämlich ein leichterer (im Sinne von weniger kräftiger) Antrieb verbaut, dazuhin weniger Akku-Reserve. Ob man deshalb hätte Light eMTB sagen müssen, kann man trefflich drüber streiten, die Begrifflichkeit hat sich aber nun eben schon „etabliert“ und die meisten, die damit oder in unserem Umfeld unterwegs sind, wissen, was gemeint ist.

Ein wenig kann ich bei dem Vergleich mitreden, denn wir haben letztes Jahr meiner Frau ein Levo Sl gekauft, damit sie va mit 2Kids im Anhänger besser klarkommt und als Gelegenheitsfahrerin (sie fährt wg Zeitmangel keine 3x pro Wo Touren) eben trotzdem Spaß haben kann, auch wenns mal ohne Hänger (und Kids) losgeht. Beim Testevent bin ich auch ein G1 eboxx gefahren. Naja, was soll ich sagen… ich als einer der seit ca 1996 aufm MTB unterwegs ist, finde, dass das mit dem ursprünglichen Biken nich mehr viel gemein hat. Ja, es kann durchaus auch Sport sein, aber mMn ist es kein Mountainbiken im ursprünglichen Sinn. Das Levo Sl is ne ganz andere Nummer u da bin ich (seltenerweise) mal der Ansicht der Redaktion. Da musst du echt treten, es fährt sich fast wie ein konventionelles MTB mit etwas schwerem, tiefen Schwerpunkt. Auch der Rest ist eher MTB denn „Panzer“.

Die Geometrie des G1 eboxx ist sicher sehr fähig, man kommt quasi überall durch u wenn nicht, schaltet man eben noch ne Stufe weiter zu. Aber es „pflügt“ einfach durch, fährt sich aber auch schwerfällig (zB im Kurvenwechsel) und verkörpert mMn die „klassischen e-Bike Vorurteile“ u genau das, was man hie u da im Wald eben so antrifft. Und mit dem möchte ich mein konventionelles Bike einfach nicht verglichen haben, das sind zweierlei Sportarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (4. Januar 2023)

Also ich könnte mir ein Transition Relay sehr gut vorstellen. Wenn das irgendwann einmal verfügbar ist und ein gutes Angebot vorbei hüpft, würde ich da vielleicht zuschlagen


----------



## Homer4 (4. Januar 2023)

Das wird wohl nie passieren


----------



## Spezialeis (4. Januar 2023)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich vermute, die Bezeichnung „light E-MTB“ hat zwei Gründe. [...]


Das Levo SL von meinem Kumpel (mit dem ich wenig fahre) wiegt gerade mal 17 kg ohne Pedale (aber auch 900g Reifen). Das kann man schon als light E-MTB bezeichnen...

Nun hat sich einer meiner Kumpels mit dem ich viel fahre, ein E-MTB gekauft. Vor allem der bequemlichkeithalber. Mal schauen, was das für Auswirkungen hat...


----------



## xMARTINx (4. Januar 2023)

Mein G1 war über 17, mit Tool, Rückspiegel, dh Reifen, stabile Felgen... Un da auf reale 17kg ungefähr zu kommen musst da schon Kompromisse eingehen. 
Das eboxx von nem Kumpel hat 25kg mit MXA, Fortus30 und 38/DHX2


----------



## Homer4 (4. Januar 2023)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Rückspiegel


----------



## xMARTINx (4. Januar 2023)

Homer4 schrieb:


>


Selbst wenn ich die irgendwann nicht mehr wollen würde, ich würde sie wegen der Sprüche dran lassen


----------



## Tyrolens (4. Januar 2023)

Konzeptionell funktioniert so ein Light-E-MTB halt nur, wenn alles Leichtbau ist, oder? 
Weil sonst wird's ja wieder schnell zu schwer. Die magische Grenze scheint bei 17 kg zu liegen. 
Wobei dieses Trek EXe Wunderding in der Top Ausstattung um 14.500 Euro laut Trek auch ehrliche 18,48 kg ohne Pedale wiegt. Ein Saturn 14 mit TQ Antrieb sollte doch auf einen ähnlichen Wert zu bringen sein. Beim G1 hingegen wird das schwieriger. Aber ob's nun 18,48 oder 19,99 kg wiegt? Möglich, dass da eher zählt, wo der Akku liegt.


----------



## aibeekey (4. Januar 2023)

Warum muss ein light E-Bike 17kg liegen?
20kg (also 3kg mehr als ein "normales" Enduro) spart ja immernoch 5+kg zu einem gleichwiertig aufgebautem Full-E-Enduro wie dem Decoy oder Torque:On oder ähnlichem.

Hauptgrund: wer braucht die Power, die die full-Es haben? Bin das von meinem Schwiegervater einmal gefahren. Wüsste nicht, was ich damit machen soll und deswegen das Mehrgewicht mitnehmen. Dann lieber kleinerer Motor, kleinerer Akku und im bereich 20kg.
Trails kann man hier in Tirol eh nur bergauf fahren, wenn man Trial-Techniken beherrschen würde. Sonst kommt man die ganzen Stufen und Absätze eh nicht rauf.
Und für gemütlich auf der Forststraße die Reichweite erhöhen (oder die Zeit verkürzen) reichen auch die kleinen Maschinen.


----------



## Spezialeis (4. Januar 2023)

Bei emtb-news gab es einen Artikel mit Vergleich von 10 Light E-MTBs. Glaube die waren um die 20kg oder weniger.
Da die Akkus nicht 540-850 kWh, sondern 250-400 kWh haben, sind die Akkus leichter. Ein Bosch Performance CX wiegt etwa 2.9kg, ein Fazua Ride 60 2kg. So kommt man natürlich schon mal bisschen runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyrolens (4. Januar 2023)

Keine Ahnung, woher die sub 17 kg kommen. Ich glaube, das Levo SL war das erste Bike, das drunter wog und das ist dann halt auch irgendwo die Benchmark. 
Fragt mich nicht. Ein Kollege von mir meint auch, dass ein Fully, egal welches, unter 12 kg wiegen muss. 

Also das TQ System wiegt mit 360 Wh Akku 3.900 g. 
Das Bosch CX Race System mit 2.750 g plus 500Wh Akku mit 3.000 g oder dem 625 Wh Akku mit 3.500g oder dem ganz großen 750 Wh Akku mit 4.300 g. Also mindestens 5.750 g, die die hardcore Variante wiegt. Macht eine Differenz von 1.850 g. Nimmt man beim TQ System noch einen Range Extender (160 Wh) mit, kommen noch mal 900 g dazu bzw. weg. 
Ich glaube, so lässt sich das besser vergleichen, als mit dem Gewicht irgendwelcher Bikes. Oder bringt der Bosch Antrieb schon so viel Drehmoment, dass das Bike insgesamt schwerer/stabiler ausgelegt sein muss?

Gerade bei uns in den Alpen, wo will man da mit einem Light-Antrieb hin fahren? 3 h reiner Uphill sind keine Seltenheit. Macht dann 120 W pro Stunde, die der Akku liefern kann. Davon kommen 100 W am Boden an? Das ist jetzt nicht ganz wenig, aber allenfalls reicht es, damit der Schwiegervater mit aibeeky mithalten kann. 

Bei Nicolai würde sich es immerhin insofern lohnen, als das EBoxx halt ein ordentlicher Brummer ist. Dann hätten die Kunden eine Auswahl.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2023)

Die E-bikediskussion ist gerade im aktuellen News Thread. Hier ist die G-Bikediskussion.
Ansonsten ist der TQ Müll, wenn überhaupt wäre der Fazua das Maß für ein Nicolai.

Edit: Den ersten Satz nehm ich zurück, dachte ich wäre im Geometronthread…tschuldigung.😳

G.


----------



## Tyrolens (4. Januar 2023)

Na na na. 
Auch ein Eboxx ist ein G-Bike und insofern sind E-MTBs hier wohl eingeschlossen. 
Und wie ursprünglich geschrieben, ist es zumindest denkmöglich, dass auch mal ein Light-E-G1 kommt. Darum geht's. 

Chris Porter ist auch so einer, der mal sagte, wenn er Mofa fahren will, kauft er sich eine 4T KTM. 
Mit einem Light-E-MTB kann er sagen, dass es nur so viel Leistung und Gewicht bringt, dass es sich noch wie ein richtiges MTB anfühlt (und eh nur den Rollwiderstand der Ultra Soft Reifen kompensiert).


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2023)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Na na na.
> Auch ein Eboxx ist ein G-Bike und insofern sind E-MTBs hier wohl eingeschlossen.
> Und wie ursprünglich geschrieben, ist es zumindest denkmöglich, dass auch mal ein Light-E-G1 kommt. Darum geht's.
> 
> ...



Nur weil man Chris Porter heißt, schliest das nicht aus Müll von sich zu geben 

G.


----------



## Tyrolens (4. Januar 2023)

Wem sagst du das.


----------



## connerthesaint (4. Januar 2023)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Zum Thema Gewicht:
> 
> Einige sind ja ganz verrückt auf diese neuen Light-E-MTBs.
> Was dran leicht sein soll, weiß ich zwar nicht, aber mir ist die Argumentation in folgendem Artikel aufgefallen:
> ...


Würde ich sofort kaufen / leasen 😍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## connerthesaint (4. Januar 2023)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die E-bikediskussion ist gerade im aktuellen News Thread. Hier ist die G-Bikediskussion.
> Ansonsten ist der TQ Müll, wenn überhaupt wäre der Fazua das Maß für ein Nicolai.
> 
> G.


Sehe ich anders, fazura hat mehr Leistung aber die Verarbeitung bei Bedienung und Display ist nichts. 
Das sieht bei TQ anders aus alles hochwertiger verarbeitet und der Motor kann besser integriert werden. Vom Geräusch her ist er auch nicht zu hören.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2023)

connerthesaint schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders, fazura hat mehr Leistung aber die Verarbeitung bei Bedienung und Display ist nichts.
> Das sieht bei TQ anders aus alles hochwertiger verarbeitet und der Motor kann besser integriert werden. Vom Geräusch her ist er auch nicht zu hören.



Wenn der Motor nichts taugt, nützt auch keine schöne Verarbeitung. Der Fazua hat gar kein Display und am Schaltring, konnte ich bei einer Testfahrt mit einem Pivot, auch keine Verarbeitungmängel feststellen.

G.


----------



## xMARTINx (4. Januar 2023)

Hat er bisher nicht getan ...


----------



## connerthesaint (4. Januar 2023)

Ich bin fast alle Räder, mit den jeweiligen Motoren gefahren und der Drehring am Fazura ist einfach Schrott. 
Anders kann ich das für meinen Teil leider nicht sagen. Generell kommt mir der TQ Wertiger vor und die integration ist besser (optisch)
Warum der TQ jetzt Schrott sein soll und der Fazura nicht bleibt dann wohl weiterhin ein Rätsel


----------



## aibeekey (4. Januar 2023)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wenn der Motor nichts taugt, nützt auch keine schöne Verarbeitung. Der Fazua hat gar kein Display und am Schaltring, konnte ich bei einer Testfahrt mit einem Pivot, auch keine Verarbeitungmängel feststellen.
> 
> G.



Und warum genau taugt er nichts?
Und was ist eigentlich der Hintergrund solche Aussagen wie "müll" oder "taugt nichts" in den Raum zu werfen ohne es zu begründen? Spannungsaufbau? Oder gibt es Menschen die es genießen, wenn andere dann nachfragen müssen?
Ich hab keine Ahnung, aber es ist sinnlos


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2023)

aibeekey schrieb:


> Und warum genau taugt er nichts?
> Und was ist eigentlich der Hintergrund solche Aussagen wie "müll" oder "taugt nichts" in den Raum zu werfen ohne es zu begründen? Spannungsaufbau? Oder gibt es Menschen die es genießen, wenn andere dann nachfragen müssen?
> Ich hab keine Ahnung, aber es ist sinnlos



Abgesehen von der geringen Leistung, was ansich kein Nichtstaugkriterium, sondern halt seine Art ist, ist erst die zu schnelle Überlastung, trotz der niedrigen Leistung das TQ Problem.
Das bezeichne ich dann als taugt nichts.

Fazua hat da gerade das Maß der Dinge im Angebot, leicht und kraftvoll. Da kommt gerade kein Anderer ran.

@connerthesaint: Welches Rad mit Fazua 2.0 bist du denn gefahren?

G.


----------



## aibeekey (4. Januar 2023)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Abgesehen von der geringen Leistung, was ansich kein Nichtstaugkriterium, sondern halt seine Art ist, ist erst die zu schnelle Überlastung, trotz der niedrigen Leistung das TQ Problem.
> Das bezeichne ich dann als taugt nichts.
> 
> Fazua hat da gerade das Maß der Dinge im Angebot, leicht und kraftvoll. Da kommt gerade kein Anderer ran.
> ...



Hab jetzt einmal Google angeworfen und den Bericht vom Bike Magazin gelesen, auf den du dich wohl zu beziehen scheinst.
Ich persönlich hätte kein problem damit, dass der Motor im Turbo Modus irgendwann einbricht bzw. früher als die Mitbewerber.
Vielmehr hätte ich Bock auf konstante 100-150W zusätzlich. Mehr braucht es bei meinen knapp 70kg auch gar nicht. Und das kann der Motor ja.

Eigentlich genau das, was ich mir seit Beginn der ersten E-Enduros vor X Jahren immer erhofft hatte.

So gesehen finde ich den TQ jetzt eigentlich sogar noch spannender als den Fazua (weil noch kompakter und die "Nachteile" für mich keine wären) und ziehe meine Aussage zum Transition Relay zurück 
Mal sehen, wann/ob ein Slash-E mit dem Ding kommt.


----------



## 525Rainer (4. Januar 2023)

Ich glaube Bosch wird 2024 mit was leichtem kommen. Ich sehe ein light ebike auf saturn14/16 basis. gefrästes steuerrohr, Extrudiertes unterrohr, gefräste motorenaufnahme.
18-20kg.


----------



## qlaus (4. Januar 2023)

525Rainer schrieb:


> Ich sehe ein light ebike auf saturn14/16 basis. gefrästes steuerrohr, Extrudiertes unterrohr, gefräste motorenaufnahme.



Ich mag deine Kristallkugel!


----------



## connerthesaint (4. Januar 2023)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Abgesehen von der geringen Leistung, was ansich kein Nichtstaugkriterium, sondern halt seine Art ist, ist erst die zu schnelle Überlastung, trotz der niedrigen Leistung das TQ Problem.
> Das bezeichne ich dann als taugt nichts.
> 
> Fazua hat da gerade das Maß der Dinge im Angebot, leicht und kraftvoll. Da kommt gerade kein Anderer ran.
> ...


Shuttle SL von Pivot
Riese und Müller Urban


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## connerthesaint (4. Januar 2023)

Am Ende des Tages würde ich mich über ein Light EMTB von Nicolai sehr freuen. Von mir aus mit Bosch Light Motor der vielleicht kommt, TQ oder Fazura. Plus Möglichkeit für einen Range Extander.
Ich mag die Vorstellung davon sehr. Die aktuellen EBikes von Nicolai sind halt echt Brummer.

Ob man ein Light EMTB jetzt braucht bleibt einem am Ende ja zum Glück selber überlassen.
Für mich ist es halt der Faktor Zeit. Als Familien Papa und im Außendienst möchte ich gerne soviel Spaß auf dem Rad haben wie möglich.
Im Mittelgebirge wo ich wohne sind die trails halt 1min bis 1:30m lang von der Strecke her. Nochmal hoch schaffe ich oft zeitlich nicht oder oft auch kein Bock weil ich noch Zeit mit Familie verbringen will.


----------



## Tyrolens (5. Januar 2023)

Dann spielt das MTB-Fahrgefühl, das ein Light-E-MTB bringen soll eine so große Rolle, dass das Argument "Starker Motor, noch mehr Strecke in noch weniger Zeit" eine untergeordnete Rolle?


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Januar 2023)

connerthesaint schrieb:


> Am Ende des Tages würde ich mich über ein Light EMTB von Nicolai sehr freuen. Von mir aus mit Bosch Light Motor der vielleicht kommt, TQ oder Fazura. Plus Möglichkeit für einen Range Extander.
> Ich mag die Vorstellung davon sehr. Die aktuellen EBikes von Nicolai sind halt echt Brummer.
> 
> Ob man ein Light EMTB jetzt braucht bleibt einem am Ende ja zum Glück selber überlassen.
> ...



Ich würde mir ja ein neues Nucleon AM Fazua wünschen. Sollte mit der Kindernay + immer noch leicht ja fiunktionieren. Das wäre mal ein Sorglosfahrrad.
Aber die Kraft vom Fazua will ich dann eben schoh haben 

G.


----------



## Tyrolens (5. Januar 2023)

Mittelmotor mir Getriebe hatte Karlheinz doch letztens zum Patent angemeldet.


----------



## Lucky3176 (5. Januar 2023)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich würde mir ja ein neues Nucleon AM Fazua wünschen. Sollte mit der Kindernay + immer noch leicht ja fiunktionieren. Das wäre mal ein Sorglosfahrrad.
> Aber die Kraft vom Fazua will ich dann eben schoh haben
> 
> G.


Gewichtmäßig kannste dann aber auch gleich ein Eboxx fahren.
...sogar mit Kindernay😎


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2023)

Lucky3176 schrieb:


> Gewichtmäßig kannste dann aber auch gleich ein Eboxx fahren.
> ...sogar mit Kindernay😎



Wieso sogar, das ist doch die einzige die funktionieren würde! Rohloff funktioniert ja nicht.
Gewichtsmäßig wäre man beim Plus der Nabe zur Kettenchaltung und dem Plus der Rahmenkonstuktion zu einem Normalen.

G.


----------



## connerthesaint (6. Januar 2023)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Mittelmotor mir Getriebe hatte Karlheinz doch letztens zum Patent angemeldet.


Auch gesehen, da hoffe ich ja drauf.


----------



## Tyrolens (6. Januar 2023)

Vielleicht dann eher als Lizenzprodukt von Bosch. 
Aber wenn Bosch die Finger drin hat, dauert alles viel länger. Die lassen sich ja wirklich für alles Zeit. So wie Shimano.


----------



## MB-Locke (6. Januar 2023)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wieso sogar, das ist doch die einzige die funktionieren würde! Rohloff funktioniert ja nicht.
> 
> G.



Kannst du das mal bitte näher ausführen, was genau da nicht funktioniert? Woran machst du diese Aussage fest? Eigene Erfahrungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## don_viki (6. Januar 2023)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> Kannst du das mal bitte näher ausführen, was genau da nicht funktioniert? Woran machst du diese Aussage fest? Eigene Erfahrungen?


Unsicher was genau mit dem nicht funktionieren gemeint ist, aber Rohloff schafft es seid Jahren nicht einen moderne Steckachsversion ihrer Nabe zu bauen die ohne gebastel in aktuelle Hinterbauten passt. Das ist für mich zZ das Totschlagargument gegen Rohloff an modernen Mountainbikerhmen. Elektrische Schaltansteuerung gäbe es ja schon in Verbindung mit Bosch.


----------



## Tyrolens (6. Januar 2023)

Wollte Nicolai nicht mit 3x3 eine Kooperation beginnen?


----------



## Dr. BlutFleck (6. Januar 2023)

don_viki schrieb:


> Unsicher was genau mit dem nicht funktionieren gemeint ist, aber Rohloff schafft es seid Jahren nicht einen moderne Steckachsversion ihrer Nabe zu bauen die ohne gebastel in aktuelle Hinterbauten passt. Das ist für mich zZ das Totschlagargument gegen Rohloff an modernen Mountainbikerhmen. Elektrische Schaltansteuerung gäbe es ja schon in Verbindung mit Bosch.


In Verbindung mit Bosch schon, jedoch nicht mit dem aktuellen Smart-System (BES3) mit 750Wh Akku. 
Was genau abgesehen davon bei Rohloff nicht funktioniert im Vergleich zur Kindernay würde ich auch gerne wissen. Bin beide Naben (Speedhub/Kindernay VII) schon im Ebike gefahren.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2023)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> Kannst du das mal bitte näher ausführen, was genau da nicht funktioniert? Woran machst du diese Aussage fest? Eigene Erfahrungen?



Bei der Ropghloff muß das Schalten mit einer Software geregelt werden, bei der Kindernay wohl nicht. Zumindest hab ich das mit der Kindernay mal so gelesen, das es ohne funktionieren soll.

G.


----------



## Dr. BlutFleck (6. Januar 2023)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bei der Ropghloff muß das Schalten mit einer Software geregelt werden, bei der Kindernay wohl nicht. Zumindest hab ich das mit der Kindernay mal so gelesen, das es ohne funktionieren soll.
> 
> G.


Von mühelosem Schalten unter Last ist auch die Kindernay noch weit entfernt.


----------



## Tyrolens (6. Januar 2023)

Alles zu schwer. 

Wenn ich so über Light-E-MTBs nachdenke, mir scheint der Deal "weniger Leistung für weniger Gewicht" einfach nicht auf zu gehen. 
Ein EP8 Antrieb mit 500 Wh wiegt auch nur 1,7 kg mehr als ein TQ Antrieb und bietet alle Vorteile eines starken Motors wie zb einen höheren Wirkungsgrad. 
Bei Bosch sind's die weiter oben erklärten. 1,85 kg. 
Insofern hätte Nicolai sicher schon eine leichtere Alternative zum EBoxx bringen können. Wird keiner wissen, warum sie es nicht machen. Immerhin baut Nicolai auch ein Saturn 11 GPI. Wenn man für sowas einen Markt sieht, dann sieht man für alles einen Markt. 

Aber gut, Rainer hat die Katze eh schon aus dem Sack gelassen. Wird kein Fehler sein, jetzt schon eine Vorbestellung raus zu geben um sich einen Slot zu sichern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2023)

Dr. BlutFleck schrieb:


> Von mühelosem Schalten unter Last ist auch die Kindernay noch weit entfernt.



Heißt, die Kindanay würde es einfach nur aushalten?…und man kommt an einem Ziehkeilgetriebe net vorbei. 
Wobei mir 9 Gänge dann auch reichen würden 

G.


----------



## Dr. BlutFleck (6. Januar 2023)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Heißt, die Kindanay würde es einfach nur aushalten?…und man kommt an einem Ziehkeilgetriebe net vorbei.
> Wobei mir 9 Gänge dann auch reichen würden
> 
> G.


Dass sie das auf Dauer aushält muss erst noch bewiesen werden. 
Wieso kommt man an einem Ziehkeilgetriebe nicht vorbei? Die Schaltperformance bei Effigear finde ich gerade beim herunterschalten noch sehr verbesserungswürdig. Ich sehe da eher die Zukunft bei einer weiterentwickelten Sperrklinkentechnologie.


----------



## Dr. BlutFleck (6. Januar 2023)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Alles zu schwer.
> 
> Wenn ich so über Light-E-MTBs nachdenke, mir scheint der Deal "weniger Leistung für weniger Gewicht" einfach nicht auf zu gehen.
> Ein EP8 Antrieb mit 500 Wh wiegt auch nur 1,7 kg mehr als ein TQ Antrieb und bietet alle Vorteile eines starken Motors wie zb einen höheren Wirkungsgrad.
> ...


Der Deal ist eher: etwas weniger, aber ausreichend Leistung bei deutlich weniger Akkukapazität.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2023)

Dr. BlutFleck schrieb:


> Dass sie das auf Dauer aushält muss erst noch bewiesen werden.
> Wieso kommt man an einem Ziehkeilgetriebe nicht vorbei? Die Schaltperformance bei Effigear finde ich gerade beim herunterschalten noch sehr verbesserungswürdig. Ich sehe da eher die Zukunft bei einer weiterentwickelten Sperrklinkentechnologie.



Beim Runterschalten wird dann aber automatisch systembedingt keine Motorkraft aufs Getriebe geleitet und beim Hochschalten ist es über jeden Zweifel erhaben. 
Oder Nicolai erfindet was cooles Neues….

G.


----------



## Dr. BlutFleck (6. Januar 2023)

Um was zum Eingangspost zu sagen:
Das Eboxx ist ja bereits ein G1 mit Motor. Als Light-E-MTB würde das sicher auch Sinn ergeben, ist mMn jedoch zu dicht am Eboxx. 
Sinnvoller fände ich den Bereich um 120-150mm Federweg.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2023)

Dr. BlutFleck schrieb:


> Um was zum Eingangspost zu sagen:
> Das Eboxx ist ja bereits ein G1 mit Motor. Als Light-E-MTB würde das sicher auch Sinn ergeben, ist mMn jedoch zu dicht am Eboxx.
> Sinnvoller fände ich den Bereich um 120-150mm Federweg.



Für mich wäre als Kriterium, das Gewicht an oberster Stelle. 18,5kg würde ich als oberste Grenze ansiedeln. Und dann schauen, welchen Federweg man damit hinbekommt.
Je mehr, desto besser oder dann zweigleisig, in Richtung wie Saturn wenig und Saturn mehr Federweg.

G.


----------



## Dr. BlutFleck (6. Januar 2023)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Für mich wäre als Kriterium, das Gewicht an oberster Stelle. 18,5kg würde ich als oberste Grenze ansiedeln. Und dann schauen, welchen Federweg man damit hinbekommt.
> Je mehr, desto besser oder dann zweigleisig, in Richtung wie Saturn wenig und Saturn mehr Federweg.
> 
> G.


Sehe ich auch so. Und die Akkukapazität gerade so ausreichend für die Feierabendrunde. 
Ich denke, dass sich mit der Verbreitung von Light-E-MTBs auch der bei Bedarf anstöpselbare range extender durchsetzen wird. Zum Beispiel innerhalb des Rahmens anstelle der Trinkflasche.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2023)

Dr. BlutFleck schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Und die Akkukapazität gerade so ausreichend für die Feierabendrunde.
> Ich denke, dass sich mit der Verbreitung von Light-E-MTBs auch der bei Bedarf anstöpselbare range extender durchsetzen wird. Zum Beispiel innerhalb des Rahmens anstelle der Trinkflasche.



Ja, der wäre auf jedenfall Pflicht und die Trinkflaschenoptionsart ist meiner Meinung auch die Top Lösung.
So lange keiner eine bessere Idee hat 

G.


----------



## Tyrolens (6. Januar 2023)

Niemals hätte ich gedacht, dass wir noch mal diesen Schritt zurück in Zeiten machen, wo das Gewicht eines MTBs wieder zum Thema wird. 
Mal ehrlich: Wer hat in den letzten 10 Jahren drauf geachtet? Bei mir zB stand Gewicht bestenfalls an dritter oder vierter Stelle. 
Jetzt geht's wieder los.
Wer hat das leichteste ... und ich dachte, die Motorleistung wird die neue Karotte vor der Nase. 

Zum Glück ist im Hobby nahezu alles erlaubt.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2023)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Niemals hätte ich gedacht, dass wir noch mal diesen Schritt zurück in Zeiten machen, wo das Gewicht eines MTBs wieder zum Thema wird.
> Mal ehrlich: Wer hat in den letzten 10 Jahren drauf geachtet? Bei mir zB stand Gewicht bestenfalls an dritter oder vierter Stelle.
> Jetzt geht's wieder los.
> Wer hat das leichteste ... und ich dachte, die Motorleistung wird die neue Karotte vor der Nase.
> ...



Also meine Räder wiegen seit 20 Jahren bis heute immer 17,XX Kilo, außer beim Effi stand mal 16 vorne dran….und das ganz ohne Motor 
Also ich schau schoh immer das das Gewicht paßt 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (6. Januar 2023)

Kalle kann alles in house bauen was er will. Er muss es nur wollen. Das ist eine extrem coole situation.

Ich kann mir die geschichte mit einem extrudierten unterrohr, als auch mit einem sehr technisch aussehenden externen 3d gedruckten akkugehäuse vorstellen.  vielleicht werden die akkus in zukunft noch modularer. Oder man kann das ding nur mit dem range extender fahren.
Bei 4kg mehrgewicht für akku und motor sind wir bei meinem aufbau bei 18,5kg. 
Das ist dann ein robustes trailbike mit einem sehr grossem einsatzbereich. Und würde sehr gut ins portfolio passen.


----------

